# my lawn



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips on how I can resurrect a very dead, balding, yellow/brown lawn?? 

My landlord will go spare if he sees it! It didnt get watered for a couple of weeks while I was in the UK and my irrigation system isnt working (I need new nozzles I think). Anyway, I hose it every night for half an hour or so, but nowts happening

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how I can resurrect a very dead, balding, yellow/brown lawn??
> 
> My landlord will go spare if he sees it! It didnt get watered for a couple of weeks while I was in the UK and my irrigation system isnt working (I need new nozzles I think). Anyway, I hose it every night for half an hour or so, but nowts happening
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm sure it will come back if you keep watering it like you are. Maybe it needs longer every night? The grass here seems to be really resilient.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I'm sure it will come back if you keep watering it like you are. Maybe it needs longer every night? The grass here seems to be really resilient.



I think my husband is gonna be over here this weekend, maybe getting the nozzles off and looked at/replaced should go on his "things to do" list!!! Meanwhile I´ll persevere with the hose if you think there is still hope Chica?!


Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think my husband is gonna be over here this weekend, maybe getting the nozzles off and looked at/replaced should go on his "things to do" list!!! Meanwhile I´ll persevere with the hose if you think there is still hope Chica?!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Yes I do think there is hope. I'm sure it will have left seeds that can be bought to life.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

She ******ed up the swimming pool.....now she's killed all the grass! 

Don't know why you don't just go the whole hog and blow the house up as well!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> She ******ed up the swimming pool.....now she's killed all the grass!
> 
> Don't know why you don't just go the whole hog and blow the house up as well!



With my cooking, I´m working on it!!!

jo xx


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> with my cooking, i´m working on it!!!
> 
> Jo xx


have you tried talking to it, it works for prince charles?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how I can resurrect a very dead, balding, yellow/brown lawn??
> 
> My landlord will go spare if he sees it! It didnt get watered for a couple of weeks while I was in the UK and my irrigation system isnt working (I need new nozzles I think). Anyway, I hose it every night for half an hour or so, but nowts happening
> 
> Jo xxx


I'd blame the landlord for stupid enough to put a lawn in in a hot country.
Crazy paving takes far less looking after.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> I'd blame the landlord for stupid enough to put a lawn in in a hot country.
> Crazy paving takes far less looking after.


I couldnt agree more. I often sit looking at the garden here, it could have been designed a lot better!! A bigger pool combined with a sun terrace instead of lawn, some nice fruit trees along the borders...........

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You need to give yer nozzles a good dig out missus!


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> You need to give yer nozzles a good dig out missus!
> 
> 
> Doggy



Yeah I know, but I cant get them off, they´re stuck firm! The "old man" wil do it at the weekend, then we can either clean em up or get new ones, apparently they can get a build up of calcium in them!!???

Hey, doggy, you havent done any of your "thoughts for the day" ramblings on here for I while, I used to look forward to reading those!??

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yeah I know, but I cant get them off, they´re stuck firm! The "old man" wil do it at the weekend, then we can either clean em up or get new ones, apparently they can get a build up of calcium in them!!???


Aye, if your water is anything like ours it's harder than Xtreme on a rabid donkey




jojo said:


> Hey, doggy, you havent done any of your "thoughts for the day" ramblings on here for I while, I used to look forward to reading those!??
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye well, it takes summat to set me going & I usually get inspiration sitting on the porch at dawn (complete with orgasmic coffee of course) but I've slept in these past couple of days ....haven't been up 'till 7


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Aye well, it takes summat to set me going & I usually get inspiration sitting on the porch at dawn (complete with orgasmic coffee of course) but I've slept in these past couple of days ....haven't been up 'till 7
> 
> 
> Doggy



We dont get up til 10am plus, its so hot at night, we cant sleep and tend to go outside, kids in the pool at midnight, me sitting on the terrace, so we lay in in the mornings. With the shutters down it stays night time in the bedroom

jo xx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Also jojo, once you get the lawn back make sure it isn't cut too short. 

During hotter months leave the lawn longer than usual and that protects it - seems like I have learnt something from my gardener husband


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Jo ..... I know you have the 3 dogs .... without sounding rude! do they pee on it ? because that is a killer for lawns!!! particularly female dogs apparently  not sure why!

It may not be the entire reason the grass is dying a death but it may be contributing (thats if they do go on there of course!)

Sue xlane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hey Jo ..... I know you have the 3 dogs .... without sounding rude! do they pee on it ? because that is a killer for lawns!!! particularly female dogs apparently  not sure why!
> 
> It may not be the entire reason the grass is dying a death but it may be contributing (thats if they do go on there of course!)
> 
> Sue xlane:



yes, and there are "patches" of darker brown/burnt lawn and I usspect that is the doggies!! 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes, and there are "patches" of darker brown/burnt lawn and I usspect that is the doggies!!


Nothing gets past you does it Jo?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes, and there are "patches" of darker brown/burnt lawn and I usspect that is the doggies!!
> 
> Jo xx


Oi!! it wasn't me!



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well actually, I thought it might be cos I´d watered it a couple of times in the midday sun. So there!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Veronica 
I'd blame the landlord for stupid enough to put a lawn in in a hot country.
Crazy paving takes far less looking after. 


jojo said:


> I couldnt agree more. I often sit looking at the garden here, it could have been designed a lot better!! A bigger pool combined with a sun terrace instead of lawn, some nice fruit trees along the borders...........
> 
> Jo xxx


Shame your landlord probably won't agree, but the beat idea, as you have said, is to get rid of the grass. We put down gravel and it looks much nicer than the brown patch of grass we'd get left with every summer.


----------

